# As told by a betta, the life of a betta



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I figured I'd write my own story  I'm not the best writer though but I wanted to do this. 

I opened my eys for the first time. I was falling away from the nest I'd been in for the past day, then I saw my dad come and open his mouth. Then darkness s few seconds later I was back in the nest I watched my brothers and sisters fall as well. This went on for a long time. I myself fell several times but dad was always there to pick me up. Soon I was able to swim myself back to the nest. The next day I was swimming around and dad tried to keep me in the nest. Me and my siblings liked seeing how annoyed he got. Then large floating things fell onto the water on the other side of the tank, dad went for them. Then a big green thing caught him and took him away. I saw a huge monster put him in a small container and place him on the other side of the big bowl. It was just me and siblings now. Before we knew it we were all in a larger bowl, HUGE. With plants and little tiny things on them that we ate. Soon bigger swimming things came into our bowl we ate these as well. Our water was kept clean by the monsters that had taken our dad away, we began to respect them rather than fear them. Week after week our food got bigger, and we did too. Soon my brothers and I began to fight while our sisters swam peacefully. Soon I was ripping my brothers fins, I didn't want to but I wasn't in control of it. I did it without a choice. Soon the big green thing came for me to it scooped me up. I felt suddenly cold as I came out of the water. I flopped and shook but couldn't seem to get back. I was placed in a smaller container of water. I was placed next to one of my brothers. We flared and talked often. After a long time in the containers with clean water and good food I saw a large object one of the monsters was carrying. He filled smaller squishy objects with a little bit of water and then I was in the green thing again. I was placed in one of these small objects. They were so small I could barely move. Then he added air to the top of the water and closed the thing. I was placed in a large object with some of my brothers and sisters and the rest with fish I'd never seen. The top was closed and everything was dark. The shouts began. Hundreds of bettas began to cry and shout. I stayed quiet only talking to my sister next to me.
"Are we dead?" She asked
"No, but I'm scared, why did the monsters do this to us?"
After what seemed like an eternity a burst of light blinded us. We saw monsters looking down at us. They looked different from the ones we had seen before. The grabbed betta after betta. Soon it grabbed me and my brothers and sisters. I was put in a small round dish, and placed on the top of what I learned as a "shelf". 
Who knows how long it was. Food rarely came, water was always dirty. I even witnessed one of my brothers die. What happened to the monsters who cared about us? Then one day I thought it was the end when I saw one of the monsters pick me up look at me and shake her head. Then she carried me away from the others and picked up and object like the one the monster had before we were sent away from our Thailand. She picked that up and a container of what looked like food. She also got a bottle of something that our old monsters put in our water. Before I knew it I was in a big bowl for monsters THAT MOVED. Then my monster got out of the bowl. Oh great, I thought, she left me. Then I was picked up again by my monster and carried inside a BIG bowl. I figured ths is where monsters live. She set me down on a desk. I looked around and my eyes widened. Bettas everywhere, from the big tails, to the short tails, to the spikey tails and everything in between. I saw the container she had bought and she took what looked to be a big bowl!!! She filled it with water and put some of the stuff in it. She put my cup in the water and I tried to get to the water but couldn't. After a long time of waiting she dumped some of my water out and put some of the new clean water in. Ahhh it felt so good on my burned skin. Before I knew it I was dumped into my new big bowl. It was great to be in clean water. I swam and explored for a while then I saw food in my bowl. I gobbled it up quickly. It tasted so good. 
My water was cleaned often. I lived a great life like this, good food, clean water and a great monster who I now called Mom. Occasionally a betta would die and mom would cry. I'd flare and do funny movements to cheer her up and it seemed to work. I was getting older and occasionally fell ill. But mom was a great healer. It was a long time before I noticed my health going, I was old and stressed out easily.
Now I tell you this story to tell you what I've been through and how lucky I am to have had a great life with mom for so long. Now a younger betta wil need to cheer her up as I die. 

THE END.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

That story was brilliant. Very moving aswell!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a great story!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

maybe you should include something about spawning... i was thinking of making a story too.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, i haven't seen a betta spawning story before. nice one by the way.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

great story! made me tear up. in a good way of course.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Really a great story! I loved it <3 Maybe you should write some more stories...I would for sure read them lol!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh My! That story was excellent! It was very wonderful! It brought tears of sadness to my eyes of how it lived in a cup in the store seeing some of the other Bettas die and with bad water conditions, yet the ending was happy tears for me because the poor Betta was taken care of so well and died a happy loved Betta! 

I too would read more if you wrote another fish story


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks you guys 

I'll work on a spawn story later


----------

